# Rainbow Meadow removed their EO Blending site.



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter/calc_eoblend/blendselect.php

Oh Stink!

I could not remember the ratio of eucalyptus to mint and went to Rainbowmeadow. to check with their recipes and found this notice. Can someone give me an idea of eucalyptus to peppermint to use. I don't blame them, but I am very sad to see the blending portion gone.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, this was discussed a while back. It's a real bummer.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Didn't someone have the RM blends saved in a doc? Maybe we could start a sticky with the info and then others can add on their own blends that are they're favorites and good sellers?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok, I just found the old thread. If anyone has any of these blends or knows where they are please PM me. 

I really would like the ratio of eucalyptus to peppermint (or maybe I should have used spearmint???)


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I know a lot of people just use 50/50. I would use spearmint, rather than peppermint, just because the spearmint is sweeter and to my nose, counterbalances the eucalyptus better.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I make soaps with both spearmint/eucalyptus, and peppermint/eucalyptus. They both sell very, very well. I use a 50/50 blend for each. The peppermint has basil flakes in it for color, and with the spearmint/eucalyptus, I use that for my dead sea salt soap with specks of green stuff...sometimes other soap shreds, this last itme I used kelp powder, and the top is covered with rose petals. (fyi, I did not like the kelp and probably won't use it again unless I get 25 little old ladies telling me they loved it because of the kelp It added too much oceany scent in my opinion.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oceany scent would be code for "It makes my soap smell like seaweed, and not fresh seaweed, either." :lol


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Luckily, the peppermint and eucalyptus is strong enough to cover it up so far, but at first...yikes, I was scared! I only used a couple teaspoons in a little soap and swirled that in...what was I thinking? Oh, yeah, "dead sea salt soap". LOL I guess one doesn't really WANT a soap to smell like the dead sea


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

i put a touch of bay rum in with a ratio of 3/1 Eucalyptus / peppermint.


----------

